

Google Power8 motherboard [photo] - wmf
https://plus.google.com/u/0/102531754835469818837/posts/LJ4gr1px8dC

======
alixaxel
What am I looking at?

~~~
wmf
Supposedly a server motherboard designed by Google that uses IBM Power8
processors. For context, see last week's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7635489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7635489)

~~~
thrownaway2424
[https://plus.google.com/111282580643669107165/photos/photo/6...](https://plus.google.com/111282580643669107165/photos/photo/6007450296477161682)

